# Clorox and Clo-White



## matthew lucier

I saw east texas terry's post on purex bottles and was wondering if anyone knows which of these bottles is the oldest and which is the most desirable for collector's. I've been told it's the ear and not the handle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianBottles

These look like they'll all date to roughly the same period, it'd be hard to date them precisely without date codes.  As for collectability I'm not aware of any screw-top Clorox bottles being desirable to collectors, they're one of those things that I always leave behind when I encounter them in the woods.


----------



## matthew lucier

CanadianBottles said:


> These look like they'll all date to roughly the same period, it'd be hard to date them precisely without date codes. As for collectability I'm not aware of any screw-top Clorox bottles being desirable to collectors, they're one of those things that I always leave behind when I encounter them in the woods.


Thank you. I just like having them because they're just another "set" in my collection. 

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## east texas terry




----------



## east texas terry

THEY LOOK GOOD ON DISPLAY  MOST OF THE SAW MILL GHOST TOWN I HUNT  I  DO NOT FIND CLOROX BOTTLE JUST PUREX BOTTLE THAT OR HEAVY DEBOSSED THEY ARE A GREAT HOME DECORE BOTTLE THAT THE ANTIQUE STORE  SELL


----------



## east texas terry

matthew lucier said:


> I saw east texas terry's post on purex bottles and was wondering if anyone knows which of these bottles is the oldest and which is the most desirable for collector's. I've been told it's the ear and not the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


THERE IS A SITE THAT WILL HELP YOU TO AGE THE BOTTLES GO TO  WWW.THECLOROXCOMPANY.COM


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

CanadianBottles said:


> These look like they'll all date to roughly the same period, it'd be hard to date them precisely without date codes.  As for collectability I'm not aware of any screw-top Clorox bottles being desirable to collectors, they're one of those things that I always leave behind when I encounter them in the woods.


I like to knap the bottoms into a spearpoint. I try to keep the embossed word Clorox in the diamond on the one side.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

east texas terry said:


> View attachment 220122View attachment 220123View attachment 220124


Yours would be dated 1945 and 1950.
This link can help you to date this manufacturer.
ROBBYBOBBY64. 








						Owens-Illinois Glass Company
					

One of the most straight-forward and datable glass bottle mold codes I've encountered belongs to the Owens-Illinois Glass Company .    Ad - ...




					productmanufacturers.blogspot.com


----------



## Antiques214

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I like to knap the bottoms into a spearpoint. I try to keep the embossed word Clorox in the diamond on the one side.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


That sounds like a really cool idea. Mind posting a picture of one? I have a bottom I've been saving


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Antiques214 said:


> That sounds like a really cool idea. Mind posting a picture of one? I have a bottom I've been saving


I most definitely will. I have one i am doing now. I will post pictures with the steps as I go. Sound cool. Just give me some time. It is in a box with my knapping stuff. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## willong

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I most definitely will. I have one i am doing now. I will post pictures with the steps as I go. Sound cool. Just give me some time. It is in a box with my knapping stuff.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I'm another who would like to see that, especially if you can preserve the trademark in the finished point. That's a creative idea!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

willong said:


> I'm another who would like to see that, especially if you can preserve the trademark in the finished point. That's a creative idea!


It's a hard one. I am no expert. I just like cutting myself apparently.  I looked half heartedly for the one I did. I was unsuccessful. I did find a bottom I pulled off a broken Clorox.  I will post the steps as i do them. This is the first step, carefully break the bottom clean all the way around. Step 2 is to shape it like this clear bottle bottom.  Basic shape they all start out. Watch guys on YouTube they are much better at explaining. I like Jack crafty. The shapes edge should be back and forth. I did all this with a river rock. Like I said I will make a post of this whole process as I see it.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## JerryN

I have a number of them from the late 20's through the 40's. I display them in my laundry room and it makes a nice decoration for an otherwise utilitarian space.


----------



## K6TIM

CanadianBottles said:


> These look like they'll all date to roughly the same period, it'd be hard to date them precisely without date codes.  As for collectability I'm not aware of any screw-top Clorox bottles being desirable to collectors, they're one of those things that I always leave behind when I encounter them in the woods.


The Clorox came out in the 40's.They seem to be not popular with collectors being so many were made during that time period.What is interesting is the reverse embossing on the bleach bottles.
K6TIM


----------



## matthew lucier

K6TIM said:


> The Clorox came out in the 40's.They seem to be not popular with collectors being so many were made during that time period.What is interesting is the reverse embossing on the bleach bottles.
> K6TIM


Reverse embossing you say.... I want to ask that really dumb question but I can't think of it. 

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## willong

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> It's a hard one. I am no expert. I just like cutting myself apparently.  I looked half heartedly for the one I did. I was unsuccessful. I did find a bottom I pulled off a broken Clorox.  I will post the steps as i do them. This is the first step, carefully break the bottom clean all the way around. Step 2 is to shape it like this clear bottle bottom.  Basic shape they all start out. Watch guys on YouTube they are much better at explaining. I like Jack crafty. The shapes edge should be back and forth. I did all this with a river rock. Like I said I will make a post of this whole process as I see it.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Since you are a projectile knapper, I though you might enjoy part of a free verse poem I've been working on. Here are the opening stanzas of:_ SIGNIFICANCE OF CHIPS

Compelled, perhaps by memories lingering longer than melanin 
within twisted strands of emigrants paled and broadened by icy epochs, 
I camped last night under gnarled and splayed canopy of an ancient acacia
where, preparing for ritual fire, I unearthed artifacts, knapped siliceous flakes,
while raking parched detritus from anhydrous, sere ground.

Too long, almost, I'd postponed visiting the Mother Continent, 
decades aggregated with injuries having stolen strength 
and confidence from my once self-assured stride.
Now, scuffed traces I drag through these hot sands and radiant pebbles 
mirror the meandering of thoughts welling from my memory-muddled mind._

Elsewhere in the piece, I mention conchoidal fracturing and the eolitic.

DISCLAIMER: I am neither a flint knapper, nor an archeologist; but I am intrigued by the span of human development and prospects for the species' future.


----------

